# why the GTO??



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey just curious as to why you decided to buy the GTO from other sports cars,, for example i know for some people maybe that was in their price range but i know there are others who chose the GTO over other cars regardless of price.

Just got one a little over a month ago and personally i wanted something rare, fast, and affordable. i know people who hate on the car and people who love it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

im a gm guy and couldnt afford a new cts-v or z06 so this to me was the logical choice. looks good next to my Gn and Rl.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

i was a FBODY guy, i had a ws6 with 427 and it ended up getting flooded due to hurricane ike. Ive never owned any other car besides a fbody untill i got my GTO. I got tired of the squeaky rattle box, and got the GTO because its like the BMW of a FBODY. I could have gotten a 02 Z06 but the GTO can also be a family car with the big bag seats etc.  i love my GTO and will never look back at an FBODY. Only thing i regret is getting the 04, i should have gotten the 05/06 ls2


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I got it because it's a GTO.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Always been a GTO guy. I have a '67 & '69 and when I saw the Brazen orange and knew 06 was the last year, just had to have it. Also just bought a Spice Red 06 last week.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I too was a F-body guy and always been a GM guy. I orignaly wanted a 01-02 WS6 T/A because at the time I had a modded 84 WS6 T/A. It was a toss up between a 4th Gen F-body and the GTO. I got the GTO because, looks, always like the Monaros, build quality, and usable back seat.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sports cars? I don't think I've ever heard of the GTO being referred to as a sports car but I digress..... I chose the GTO because of the fact that it's retro in theory rather than in design. It's a performance car...period. Or muscle car like they called them 'back in the day'. There aren't any 4 or 6 cylinder versions, no sun roofs or converitbles, 4 dr. sedans, etc. and no serious attempt was made to have it look like the car it was named after. I don't equate the 04-06 GTO with it's 64-74 'cousin' like many people do but that's a whole different discussion.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I got it because it's a GTO.


:agree


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I always like the look of this car. Then add a confy interior and the preformance it has, you can't find a better bang for the buck.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

i feel more confident with my choice after hearing remarks like these,,not that i really need them i already love and enjoy my GTO just like to hear others opinions


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I liked the looks. And the torque. Plus it was a Pontiac.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> Always been a GTO guy. I have a '67 & '69 and when I saw the Brazen orange and knew 06 was the last year, just had to have it. Also *just bought a Spice Red *06 last week.


Bill, You my friend have a GTO sickness.... we all wish we could afford!!! 

OP, in 05 my then 17 year old son test drove a used 04 QSM A4 GTO at a Chevy dealership we went to while I was shopping around for a Silverado. After abusing the truck on a test drive he spotted the goat on the used lot. He was dealing with a cute 19 year old sales woman and asked if I wanted to do a ride along with them. Having had friends in HS that crashed a 67 rag top and 69 Judge, I'd always loved the goat but wasn't going to get roped into his GTO dream quest so I declined the invite... besides, I didn't want to step on his game to hook up with the sales girl. 

I resisted even checking out a GTO until late 06 while waiting at the dealership to pick up my wife's Torrent after servicing. I was wasting time looking at a new 06 PBM they had on the floor. The car badging caught my eye because they had installed an SLP 455 Bob Cat package. The owner was a class act and just had to fire it up.... with the line, "ya gotta listen to this". Pontiac only dealer and a very small showroom (3 cars fit on the floor) so the reverb off the glass from the SLP LT's feeding the set of LM2's caused everyone working there to take pause until he was done revving it up.... was priceless and set the hook deep.... deep enough to alter my retirement plans.

After touring the Vette factory in 99, my retirement plan included purchasing a C6 with museum delivery. In 1977 I made my 1st trip to Oz and loved the Monaro's I saw and wondered back then why Holdens weren't being imported. So when I retired from the martime industry after 30 years in March 07, I returned to that Pontiac dealer with cash in hand to get a GTO as my retirement present to myself. I pat myself on the back everytime I fire it up and go for a run.

The Vette can wait until I hit social security age in 12 years and feel old enough to drive one... lol.

Example of what I'd seen in Oz back in the 70's


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

reasons why I got it:

- cult car
- LS2
- Aftermarket support for more HP galore
- sleeper
- comfort
- sweet leather smell
- German-like solid chassis
- needed a 4 seater/2-door with LS2
- MPGs during freeway cruising was very reasonable


----------



## JimmyGTO (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm a GTO guy. Been driving them since 1968, I was 18 then. I've owned 19 GTOs in my lifetime. Including a 69 Judge Ram Air IV and now a Brazen Orange 06.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I like all the reasons offered. Batmans sums up most of mine. I walked into the showroom in early 2005 just to look -- hadn't seen one in real life. I walked around it twice (the windows were down and the hood was open) and the salesman walked over to ask me if I wanted to drive it. I told him no, I wanted to buy it.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I liked the GTO since I saw the 04. It was a great looking car. AWESOME interior and the LS2 engine. The styling is perfect. If I wanted a car that looks like a old one, like mustang, camaro, and challenger(Not knocking anyone who has one), I would buy a old one. Sits low and squats when you mash the gas. 

Oh yea, and its BAD [email protected]$. :cool


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> I like all the reasons offered. Batmans sums up most of mine. I walked into the showroom in early 2005 just to look -- hadn't seen one in real life. I walked around it twice (the windows were down and the hood was open) and the salesman walked over to ask me if I wanted to drive it. I told him no, I wanted to buy it.


There really is no car with all the options.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

jimmy gto wow 19 gtos thats amazing,,id love to have a 69 judge,,,my grandfather used to drive GTO now i do


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

some real poetic stuff Batty,,i agree 100%


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Mayhem5417 said:


> some real poetic stuff Batty,,i agree 100%


I tend to gravitate towards cult cars like my FD RX7 and NSX.

Like the GTO, not many people have or know about them.

And they excel in many areas, whether it's handling, power, braking, looks, comfort, etc...


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ill chime in here.

1.) Was in the market for a new car, wanted and SRT4 Caliber, but then i realized that it was not out yet in March 07. AND would also be slower than my buddies SRT4 neon. 
*I had one of those friends, great guy BTW, that would always get what he wanted from his parents. I wanted the Skittle, but he bought it... Last one on the lot, during the winter of 06.  
For my short driving life i have only owned slow 4cyl cars:

Escort Wagon
Infinity G20 (190k with 0% clutch left) it was slow
Dodge Neon

I dreamed of owning an SRT4, gimme a break, it was an honest dream of a 20yr old.

Fast forward through 3 slow cars of ownership, I got a good job and now had some money, so im gonna get my SRT4 darnit! 

Well, After reading countless reviews, seems the SRT4 Caliber was not as good, and in head to head comparisons the Mazdaspeed3 came out on top.

Test drove that, it was great and all, but it didn't really grab me. Not sure why not, it was everything i thought i was looking for.

Then a friend at work mentioned the GTO, so started looking.

1 Test drive and I was sold. Black on Black 06M6, owned since new. 

Why the GTO?
1.) Faster than my friends SRT4
2.) Never owned a V8 RWD before, nobody in the family had either...
3.) The inter cooler on the Mazda was so big, changing plugs was going to be impossible.
4.) Fire sale price on the GTO in the winter of 07.

*Yeah, and if you think that's pathetic, you should hear the story of why i got my Cobalt SS/SC


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

interesting story lapres,,just curious but how much were u able to get it brand new at the firesale you speak of


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

The 6.0 and the hood scoops.

Honestly I knew it was an old body style and it never really appealed to me until I looked up the stats and seen it had 400 ponies.

I wouldn't have got the 04 because of the missing scoops.

But I've come to love it and would not let it go......well for an LS3 vette, Z06, or viper.


----------



## Bigman GTO (Dec 7, 2009)

I have had a 02 vette and a modded 07 trailblazer ss that i sold this summer. So I have a slight speed problem, on all the forums and at the track some how these GTO cars kept popping up in conversations or beating some mustang running low 13s. From there I just kept seeing them and they grew on me to the point that I started looking just to see how much they cost and what all they had to offer and was blown away. What car at the price most of us have paid compares to the GTO, it looks good, has muscle, and comfort. Its a family mans car also right in between the vette and trailblazer at least thats what I told my wife.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The question is not 'why the GTO?' but more 'why NOT the GTO?'


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Wasn't there a Car & Driver where they praised the GTO as one of the best car under $20k. I think it was the most powerful car too in the under $20k price range (used).


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe even new it was the most powerful car for under 35k, or something like that...


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

adding to that the first time i drove the car it was noticeably the most durable and well built car from the interior ive ever been in,,,too bad i havent driven it in over a week since its stuck in the mud


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

I wanted one ever since I saw the first one in 04, when they came out with the newer one with hood scoops! Wow I had to have one seached around and found a 06 with 8200 miles on it and bought it. Love the car it's a "lil bullitt. Getting ready to put a cam and some headers on it, I'll just love it even more. Oh btw its a muscle car with a sporty touch


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

> why the GTO??


...so I can piss off Mustang owners. 

Does anyone else do a mental checklist as you drive down the road of cars that you can take?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Nomad said:


> ...so I can piss off Mustang owners.
> 
> Does anyone else do a mental checklist as you drive down the road of cars that you can take?


I love picking on Mustangs.

And no, there really are not too many cars with character for me to consider buying.......


----------



## Brittani's_Impulse (Nov 20, 2009)

A friend had an 05 A4 and it was a fun car until he totaled it. I had never owned a V8 and there was none better in my mind than a GTO. I also love the luxury of the interior and the LS2 together.


----------



## PnYeaTr (Aug 24, 2009)

I went with the GTO becuase.. it's a GTO!!! I'm probobly the only one in my area who owns one and I love the rarity of it. Hundreds of stangs rollin around, all look the same to me. And theres no watered down versions of the GTO.


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I got it because it's a GTO.


I have had 2 1970 GTOs, and other Pontiacs over the years! 
I am not a f-body guy.arty:


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I've always preferred GM over most other cars. I've loved GTOs and Vettes through the years and I loved the look and specs of the current GTO as soon as I saw it. They sort of remind me of the great looking first and second gen Camaros and Firebirds 2+2 style (Hated 3rd and 4th gens.). It's got great comfort and style and 400 freaking horse power stock. Its my 5th Pontiac and maybe my last (trying to convince my wife to get an '09 G8 when she's ready to ditch the Montana and GM is stupid for not taking it to another brand as competition against BMW).


----------

